# Nationalist slur in Romanian space sim



## Thadlerian (Jul 10, 2006)

The Romanian developer _2 Bad Design_ is working on a rather disturbing game which will be published this autumn: Romanians in Space. Think StarLancer in Blue/Yellow/Red rather than Stars & Stripes.

The concept is as follows: In an alternative reality, our old Commie pal Ceausescu defeated the US, and went out in space to conquer the galaxy. Romania is now ruling the universe through a benevolent empire. But something's amiss: Some Hungarian separatists of old Earth have started anew on a recently conquered planet, and are threatening the peace of the empire. So now it's your job, as a Romanian space pilot, to strike down the Hungarian rebellion.

As you know, relations between Romania and Hungary haven't been the best historically. There're quite a lot of ethnic Hungarians in Romania, and vice versa, who've lived where they are for generations, and feel at home there. Nationalist sentiments are high on both sides. Relations are strained at best.

This is probably the most nationalist non-US game ever. I don't think it'll do the ethnic conflict much good (there have been flame wars on a lot of forums), but then again, I'd love to try this game. I've got a feeling it'll be quite hilarious.

The whole story at Eurogamer.


----------



## Tsujigiri (Aug 1, 2006)

So... the Nationalistic slur is between Romania and Hungary....damn their eyes....not 
Lets have a quick look at all the US/Euro games which slur almost everyone else...no hang on...can't be bothered.


----------



## Saranalos (Aug 13, 2006)

Hahaha, I laughed a lot at that. I agree with the people that think the game is funny. My German friends play Call of Duty 2 a lot, and shoot lots of Germans(Nazis if you will). They don't complain about it though.


----------

